# Cat's claws thickened and one penetrated pad



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

That's really good news that her paws weren't as bad as the sounded to begin with! Will she let you keep up on the trimming from here on out?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That's what they told me, to just keep them clipped from now on. 
I tried to hold her and look at them with a magnifying glass tonight but as they have been so nicely clipped, I couldn't see anything at all (she didn't hold real still either). I didn't want to press on the paw pads (for fear of hurting her) to make the claws come out so I could see what was what.


----------

